# Gas Pprices



## "Mike" (Aug 18, 2013)

Just wondering.  Several months ago,  we had a discussion(I think stated by me-go figure) about the high price of shielding gasses,  acetylene and oxygen.  Just wondering if the prices have come down any or if they are still in the upper atmosphere.  I had occasion to actually oxy weld(instead of MIG) some sheetmetal today and yesterday and just wondered about the costs of stuff again. Mike.


----------



## Codered741 (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't know what they were, but i exchanged my acetylene tank the other day, for $120.  Had to buy an oxy tank new, $300.  I think the fill was only 20-30 though.  

Pretty steep to me.  

-Cody


----------



## GK1918 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ya oxygen the other day oh $28 and change ac a little more argon around ac. Now a big> SIGN< TURN TANKS OFF EVEN IF YOU GOTTA TAKE A WHEZZ!!


----------



## Old Iron (Aug 18, 2013)

I just swap mine out cause they ate the large owner size do I just get them and go don't know what they cost till I get the bill.

Now don't get me wrong I don't have a lot of money its just if you need it you have to pay the price. And it helps to be friends with the manager for 20 years.

Paul


----------



## Ray C (Aug 18, 2013)

Just filled a #300 tank with argon and it was the usual 65 bucks.  Helium:  Forget it.  An 80 cuft tank is going 170 up 20 bucks from the last time I filled it mid-winter.  Bugs me because helium really helps you zip along faster.  My wife wanted to fill-up some balloons ... -over my dead body.  Had to put a lock on the tank because I think she was getting ideas.


Ray


----------



## GK1918 (Aug 19, 2013)

Well I look at it this way.  best bang for the buck.  Just fill a 5 gal. container with gas or diesel what do you get, maybe a few laps with a lawn tractor or
put in a vehical, the fuel gage dont even move.  Now the A/C provides a cash flow, plus shop rates.  So, if I braze up a cracked manifold, I use $2 worth of A/C and two inches of brazing rod and charge 20 bucks, thats a cash flow.  Then I use the same 20 bucks, go to the gas station in the pickup, come
home, and I'm right back where I started still on "E".  Now thats a waste.


----------



## "Mike" (Aug 19, 2013)

Argon/CO2 was $50.00 the last time.  I know acetylene was through the roof that last time I checked because of some plant blowing up or something.


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 19, 2013)

Prices are still sky high in Fla.  Airgas and the other vendor have it tied up tight around here so you get bent every time you need gas.  I started using pure CO2 on mig because it is cheaper the 72/25 and they will swap a bottle quick.  75/25 is a pain in there neck so they make it harder for the consumer too.  Sure wish I had a gas generator of my own....

Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 20, 2013)

Also some of the gas distributors are adding a hazmat fee to every transaction they do based on a percentage of the total ticket.  Kind of seems unfair to have to pay a hazmat fee for fire extinguisher gas,  but that's the new way of doing business in todays economy...

Bob


----------

